# Today's scrap yard finds



## Charley Davidson (May 21, 2012)

I went after Benny but he still missed a few goodies like a 30" Pexto Bar Folder, 24" height gauge, 3 V blocks & misc. unknownium metal.:shush:

Anything Pexto is in demand & bring big money these are listed all over the web for $350 to $1,900.00 this one is complete and works :biggrin:

The height gauge is really beyond repair but I'm sure it can be repurposed for something :thinking::headscratch:


----------



## Old Iron (May 21, 2012)

Charley I was just reading your post on making room in the shop. And here you go hauling more stuff in guess thats the reason for making more room eh.:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Paul:huh:


----------



## rickard (May 22, 2012)

I don't know but, I'd give my Left ______ for that BROKEN UNFIXABLE height gauge
The Best things are always Made from built from scrapbinium that Mysterium alloy as long as you use MolySlezium bearings on Hollow Carbon-Boron Monofilament  Shafts


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 22, 2012)

Rickard, put it in a plastic peanut butter jar in formildahide  and overnight it to me, I'll be glad to trade:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## jumps4 (May 22, 2012)

what is a pexto bar folder for?
remember there are no stupid questions here  lol
steve


----------



## rickard (May 22, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> Rickard, put it in a plastic peanut butter jar in formildahide  and overnight it to me, I'll be glad to trade:lmao::lmao::lmao:



Sorry man NO CAN DO, I'll have to get one of those Pickled egg Jars, I'm afraid it won't fit in a peanut butter jar. The upside is it'll be pickled and no nasty Formaldehyde! just shoot me an Address and I'll Drop it in the email for ya


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 22, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> what is a pexto bar folder for?
> remember there are no stupid questions here  lol
> steve



I think they are more for HVAC guys but there are several uses for them, You can fold a hem on the edge of sheet metal, put a Z jog in sheet metal and also do soem things with wire. They are a very expensive tool as are all things Pexto, don't really know why.


----------



## bcall2043 (May 23, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> I went after Benny but he still missed a few goodies like a 30" Pexto Bar Folder, 24" height gauge, 3 V blocks & misc. unknownium metal.:shush:
> 
> Anything Pexto is in demand & bring big money these are listed all over the web for $350 to $1,900.00 this one is complete and works :biggrin:
> 
> The height gauge is really beyond repair but I'm sure it can be repurposed for something :thinking::headscratch:



Don't know how I missed this post by Charley about me and how I missed a "few goodies" at the scrap yard. 

First let me warn you that in this hobby you may catch what I call "old iron disease" and that there is no complete cure for it. This disease causes you to find great joy in bringing home odd pieces of old metal and machines. Then I will say that Charley has the full blown version of this disease and it has gotten worse since I have known him. I have had the disease longer but "have it under control". 

I did look at the scrap pile before Charley and only took home the one Mitutoyo dial caliper and one piece of unknownium metal. I did "handle" the Pexto tool but saw no immediate need for it and laid it aside. I picked up the height gauge and placed it out of harms way as I already have two working ones at home that I have not yet used. In the excitement of finding the dial calipers I did not dig any deeper into the pile so I did miss the v-bocks. For that I feel bad but did alert Charley about the saved height gauge and it's location in the scrap yard. Since I am in recovery I was able to call on that growing strength to walk away from the rest of the scrap "goodies". 

I probably should feel bad about contributing to Charley's growing illness but I really don't. 

Benny


----------



## jumps4 (May 23, 2012)

you guys are so funny:lmao::lmao::lmao:
steve


----------

